# Golfers.......driver preference??



## SFStephens (Apr 5, 2011)

So, I let a friend of mine use my driver, and somehow he put a nice, deep dent in the bottom of it.  Now it's hitting considerably shorter and I need to upgrade.  So, what are you're driver preferences?  I was using a 10.5* Taylormade Tour Burner.  I may be interested in the new Taylormade Superfast driver.  Anyone used one?  Comments?

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 5, 2011)

I currently hit one of the older (3-4 years) F-Speed drivers that Cobra put out.  Honestly, I hit this club so well, I haven't even wanted to pick up any of the new breeds (plus I'm a lefty so I can't just hit some of my friends clubs).  

If I were you, I'd head over to Dick's this week and hit a few of the different drivers.  I know I saw in the Sunday paper that they have their annual sale going on right now and you can get a free wood or hybrid w/ certain Taylormade and Cobra driver purchases.


----------



## General Lee (Apr 5, 2011)

From everything I'm hearing the new TaylorMade R11 is the real deal...........


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 5, 2011)

got ping k club- not bad-  R11 i would love to hit


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 5, 2011)

*Driver*

Personally wouldn't hit anything but a Taylor Made.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a new set of clubs two years ago.  I had been using some old Ping Zing 2's for many years.  I got a set of Callaway X-20 Irons and a X Series Driver and fairway wood.   My Driver is "rattling" now.  I believe it has some loose epoxy or something inside.  

If I cant or is too expensive to fix, I may try the Taylor Made as well.  I have read very good things about it..


----------



## SFStephens (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, good thing about the damaged club is I've been looking for a reason to move to a 9.5* driver.  I hit the tour burner well, but with a little too much loft, even when teed up low.  I think I'm going to try to stick with Taylormade and a trip to Dick's for a few test drives is definitely in order.


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 5, 2011)

I use a Ping G15, It's been a good one for me.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 5, 2011)

Titleist.  Right now I'm using an older 983K.

If you can make it to one of the PGA Superstores, you can demo all of the latest drivers.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 5, 2011)

Love my x-20 pros with the project shafts in them.  The pro series just means less offset, so I don't hook the ball as bad 

I recently went with the Nickent Evolver 4D driver.  Love it.  Has interchangeable shaft technology and depending on the shaft, you can get a tip that allows you to mess with loft & lie of the club.  The club was way ahead of its time...I picked mine up in like new condition off of ebay for $100 with 2 different shafts.

But....I must say, the R11 looks sweeet.  Just not sure about swinging a white watermelon


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I got a new set of clubs two years ago.  I had been using some old Ping Zing 2's for many years.  I got a set of Callaway X-20 Irons and a X Series Driver and fairway wood.   My Driver is "rattling" now.  I believe it has some loose epoxy or something inside.
> 
> If I cant or is too expensive to fix, I may try the Taylor Made as well.  I have read very good things about it..



I love my Callaway X-18s but I wouldn't hit anything other then Titleist or Taylor made drivers.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2011)

i use the callaway ft-5.


----------



## bkl021475 (Apr 5, 2011)

Taylor Made


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 5, 2011)

Was using a older Taylormade, just bought a R-9 on ebay waiting on delivery.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 5, 2011)

General Lee said:


> From everything I'm hearing the new TaylorMade R11 is the real deal...........



I have sold 10 of those to customers and 8 out of the 10 hate it. Believe it or not, the white paint job is very very distracting. The idea was to reduce glare which can also be distracting. But all you see when you address the ball is a big volleyball attached to a golf shaft. Taylor Made changes their clubs more than any other manufacturer. I would dare say that you will not see this paint job after this year.

We sell more Callaway drivers than all of the others combined. And we are dealers for all of the major brands. I have yet, after 7 years, had to send one piece of Callaway products back for warranty problems. And, it is the only brand that my customers purchase again. All of the others change brands when they decide to purchase clubs, and 75% of them go Callaway.

I will say, that the R-11 is the only Taylor Made driver that my customers have hated. The previous models got very good reviews. I will not stock another R-11.

Do as the others have said. Go to Dick's, Edwin Watts, or any other golf shop that has an inside range and try them out. That's what the demos are for.

If I can help, just ask.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Golffreak, what have you seen out of the Cobra clubs?  Like I said, I really like the older F-Speed I'm hitting currently and when I can find a range that has a lefty demo of one of their newer ones, I'd like to hit it and see what I think (I can't tell anything from spanking balls into a net).  Do you see many problems out of these newer woods that they have out?  I know my club has held up really well.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 5, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Hey Golffreak, what have you seen out of the Cobra clubs?  Like I said, I really like the older F-Speed I'm hitting currently and when I can find a range that has a lefty demo of one of their newer ones, I'd like to hit it and see what I think (I can't tell anything from spanking balls into a net).  Do you see many problems out of these newer woods that they have out?  I know my club has held up really well.



Cobra makes a great driver. They were affiliated with Titleist for years, but are now on their own. The 
Cobra Zero Limits is awesome. We have sold a number of them without any complaints. The S3 is good as well. If you have a driving range near by that sells clubs, most of them will have demos. But, If they did not open a new Cobra account this year they may not have any Cobra's in stock. Until 2011 we always ordered them through Titleist.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, the largest range in Charlotte keeps telling me that they're supposed to get a ZL or S3 in lefty in before too long but they haven't gotten one yet.  I knew that they had cut ties w/ Titleist since they had produced my club..good to hear they seem to be holding their own in the QC dept.


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 5, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> I currently hit one of the older (3-4 years) F-Speed drivers that Cobra put out.  Honestly, I hit this club so well, I haven't even wanted to pick up any of the new breeds (plus I'm a lefty so I can't just hit some of my friends clubs).
> 
> Me too. I just wish I had a 9.5 instead of the 8.5. I really have to be hitting it well to get the trajectory I like, but love it. With that said, I like a classic looking driver. I've browsed around at Dick's and have really liked the look of the new Adam's driver. Looks like the old school drivers with today's size and forgiveness. To me it's all about the look. If I like the way it looks, then I'll probably hit it good.
> 
> I've heard good things about the R11, but would guess the Burner is the same other than you can't tweak it. Could save some cash there.


----------



## tiger1996 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ping I15 and Cobra ZL are my two favorite right now but I change a lot.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 5, 2011)

Golffeeak, my callaway x driver has something rattling around in it. I have heard it could be broken epoxy or something. Is that a easy fix or am I looking at a replacement.  I like the driver. It is about two years old.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 5, 2011)

I have two drivers, both Taylormade.
One is the original burner metal wood,...you know the one, small "classic wood sized" head, love that baby, but use it only on high wind days, laser straight mid flight.
The other is an R5, or maybe R7 can't recall,...non adjustable, no screws or weights.
R7 loft 9.5 stiff tipped shaft can work it well, high, low,  straight or left to right...right to left is a bit of a challenge, but that is not the club's fault.
I've hit just about every driver out over the past 25 years,...and it is really a matter of personal taste...confidence is 95% of the driving equation,...


----------



## SFStephens (Apr 5, 2011)

So far I've tried to stay away from most clubs that you can do alot of adjusting and tweaking.  I do that because I know me, and a couple bad shots and I'll be trying to change something.  I'd never leave well enough alone.  I think I'm going to go with the TM Superfast.  Found one local lightly used for $120.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Golffeeak, my callaway x driver has something rattling around in it. I have heard it could be broken epoxy or something. Is that a easy fix or am I looking at a replacement.  I like the driver. It is about two years old.



Most likely it is some epoxy that broke loose. We see that often. Take it to a pro shop and they can take it off and repair it for a small price. If they do not have to replace anything it shouldn't run more than $20 or so.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 5, 2011)

General Lee said:


> From everything I'm hearing the new TaylorMade R11 is the real deal...........



It is the absolute real deal. I have used Callaway for years, I bought the R11 Driver and 3 wood. The driver is as forgiving as any club I have ever hit and long. I have played 4 rounds of golf with it over the last few weeks and I am killing this thing. Steady in the 290-310 range and in the short grass.


----------



## General Lee (Apr 5, 2011)

Hunter922 said:


> It is the absolute real deal. I have used Callaway for years, I bought the R11 Driver and 3 wood. The driver is as forgiving as any club I have ever hit and long. I have played 4 rounds of golf with it over the last few weeks and I am killing this thing. Steady in the 290-310 range and in the short grass.


I have several friends that are enjoying the same results.......


----------



## thendric (Apr 5, 2011)

Love my Nike Sumo squared driver.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Apr 5, 2011)

SFStephens said:


> Well, good thing about the damaged club is I've been looking for a reason to move to a 9.5* driver.  I hit the tour burner well, but with a little too much loft, even when teed up low.  I think I'm going to try to stick with Taylormade and a trip to Dick's for a few test drives is definitely in order.




You sure it was a loft issue, or a shaft issue (kick or flex point)?  A shaft with a low kick point tends to have a higher trajectory.

I hit a 11.5 deg driver but with a higher kick point and do not balloon the ball.  Probably give up a yard or two but the increased back spin helps maintain a bit more control.

I make my own clubs and my last driver cost me about $50 (got the Ti head on clearance for $25).  This was with a Killer Bee Head and a Penley Graphite Lite Shaft.


----------



## Stonewall83 (Apr 5, 2011)

I use a Taylormade Burner Draw, I am a lefty as well and this club is awesome.  I am consistently hitting 280 and straight, which I feel is long for my 165lb body.  I have a swing speed of around 92-94 consistently and at PGA superstore that just happened to be the club I hit the best.  Very consistent.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 6, 2011)

test all of them.I bought my driver a few years ago but I went to the open house at one of the military bases and hit clubs from every manufacturer.It was great as they fitted the club to you while you were hitting them to get your best performance from each...


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 6, 2011)

thendric said:


> Love my Nike Sumo squared driver.



That driver is garbage


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 6, 2011)

SFStephens said:


> So, I let a friend of mine use my driver, and somehow he put a nice, deep dent in the bottom of it.  Now it's hitting considerably shorter and I need to upgrade.  So, what are you're driver preferences?  I was using a 10.5* Taylormade Tour Burner.  I may be interested in the new Taylormade Superfast driver.  Anyone used one?  Comments?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane



If I were you I would take your driver to a golf store like Edwin Watts, Golf Smith or PGA store. Don't go to Dicks or Sports Authority they are for the most part clueless. Most major club makers have warranties for there equipment. I have either gotten a brand new club or store credit for another club. This was years ago but I bent the face on a Callaway Steelhead driver was given the next year model. I broke the inside foam of a Mizuno T-Zoid 3 wood and was given store credit. And no these were not miss hits my swings speed was over 100 mph in high school. That TM Tour Burner is only a few years old it won't hurt to ask. All the store does is mail back to the maker.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 6, 2011)

Stonewall83 said:


> I use a Taylormade Burner Draw, I am a lefty as well and this club is awesome.  I am consistently hitting 280 and straight, which I feel is long for my 165lb body.  I have a swing speed of around 92-94 consistently and at PGA superstore that just happened to be the club I hit the best.  Very consistent.



280 with that swing speed? Impressive.


----------



## jigman (Apr 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Golffeeak, my callaway x driver has something rattling around in it. I have heard it could be broken epoxy or something. Is that a easy fix or am I looking at a replacement.  I like the driver. It is about two years old.



sounds like your plug on the bottom of the driver has came loose and is rattling around on the inside


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 12, 2011)

I played at Chicopee Woods yesterday.   Lee got a brand new Burner Superfast 9.5

That was a very easy driver to swing.   Loved it..


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 12, 2011)

My golf buddies laugh at my driver because I still hit my callaway Hawkeye that looks like a 3 wood compared to the newer drivers. i have tried some of the newer drivers and just don't like them or get zero advantage over the old stick. They can laugh all they want but I am the one that out drives them all consistantly.


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 13, 2011)

Just ordered the TM Burner Superfast 2.0 TP 10.5 degree Stiff. I like the look and feel of it. Has a 45.5 in shaft. Length/Feel wise compares to my old Warbird with the steele Memphis 10 shaft(favorite driver I've ever had). 

I'll report back once I put it in play to let you know if things are legit or not.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 13, 2011)

think Im gonna run over to the pga superstore for my lunch break and hit the r11.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> Just ordered the TM Burner Superfast 2.0 TP 10.5 degree Stiff. I like the look and feel of it. Has a 45.5 in shaft. Length/Feel wise compares to my old Warbird with the steele Memphis 10 shaft(favorite driver I've ever had).
> 
> I'll report back once I put it in play to let you know if things are legit or not.



I thought there was a rule against putting a 10.5 degree driver on the end of a stiff shaft?  Only senior flex when the degrees got into double digits



Doc....tell us your thoughts on that R11.  TM was ingenious with the white head.  Totally different.....just like Oddessey with their putters a couple years ago.  Even if the low handicapper doesn't like the look, it is a brilliant marketing tool.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Doc....tell us your thoughts on that R11.  TM was ingenious with the white head.  Totally different.....just like Oddessey with their putters a couple years ago.  Even if the low handicapper doesn't like the look, it is a brilliant marketing tool.



Eh, it was pretty good but I was not just blown away with it.  I like low launch drivers and the lowest they had was 9.5.  I also hit the 10.5... straight up.  The 9.5 was better, but still a little higher trajectory than I like.  (My favorite driver I ever owned was a 6* "Biggest" Big Bertha.) They have them with a black head, too, in case anyone thinks the white is distracting.  I did not.  I think the best part about the club was that, even for a monstrous head, it was pretty easy to shape the ball left or right.

I also wonder how accurate that video thing is.  My sinwg speed is around 104 give or take a mph, but I was still averaging about 260 y.  Then all of a sudden I'd hit one 295.  Hard to know, but I'm not really a distance junkie, anyways.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2011)

Launch angle has so much more to it than just degree of loft on the driver.

Shaft stiffness, flex point within the shaft, lie angle....just lots of things that can affect it.

oh..btw...I'll take 260 in the fairway all day any day.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Launch angle has so much more to it than just degree of loft on the driver.
> 
> Shaft stiffness, flex point within the shaft, lie angle....just lots of things that can affect it.
> 
> oh..btw...I'll take 260 in the fairway all day any day.



yes, and this was a stiff shaft, which I believe lends itself to a lower angle.  But again, you need the clubhead speed to get distance with a low lofted driver like that.

and who said anything about 260 _IN THE FAIRWAY_?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 13, 2011)

I still hit my titleist 975j (I think it's a J) with a stiff shaft.  I love that club.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I still hit my titleist 975j (I think it's a J) with a stiff shaft.  I love that club.



Ah...the j.  I had it's predecessor, well, still have the head of it...975d in a 7* loft.

That was when I lived out in SoCal where the fairways were always dry and I was looking for maximum roll 

Buddy of mine had the same driver in 9* with a tip stiff laker shaft and he'd hit it about the same launch angle as my 7*.


----------



## SFStephens (Apr 13, 2011)

Picked up the TM Superfast for $90 and played it yesterday for the first time at Hickory Ridge GC just outside Thomaston.  Quickly found out that I can now hook and slice it even farther.  It's a nice club and I'm working out the kinks so no complaints yet.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 13, 2011)

I use a Bridgestone J33 (I think thats the model) with aldila (sp?) orange shaft. Its the best ive had ever..better than Titiliest or Callaway. Aguy I work with swore by his so I tried it a few times and have never been more consistent. The distance is farther than youd think. You dont have to go with the popular names haha! I also have a Mizuno Pro 300s..love that little thing but it takes backseat to the Bridgestone for hitability.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Ah...the j.  I had it's predecessor, well, still have the head of it...975d in a 7* loft.
> 
> That was when I lived out in SoCal where the fairways were always dry and I was looking for maximum roll
> 
> Buddy of mine had the same driver in 9* with a tip stiff laker shaft and he'd hit it about the same launch angle as my 7*.



975 D was the cream of the crop for a long time in the driver world.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 975 D was the cream of the crop for a long time in the driver world.



Well...I still have it in its headcover in my garage somewhere   You wanna buy it? 

Actually, I busted the shaft on my 3 wood (since I don't have as much class as phil) and needed a cheep replacement.  So...I hack sawed the Titleist shaft out of the old 975 and popped it into my Macgregor 3 wood.  Worked like a charm and I actually hit the thing better now that I used to.


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm still beatin' on a TM R7 Quad TP 9.5 degree with a Proforce V2 Tour XS tipped.  It refuses to quit.
A Titleist will be its replacement, if that day ever comes.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...I still have it in its headcover in my garage somewhere   You wanna buy it?



nope, I've already got a Titleist driver


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 13, 2011)

Doc you need to go and get some help your stuck in the stone ages of golf thinking lower ball flight equals greater distance. Things have changed in the last 10 years with the new golf balls being made. Which I still believe is the greatest/biggest revolution in the game of golf. But back to my point with the new golf balls that are desgined to have less spin off of the driver you need the extra loft to get the ball up. That is the reason there are no more 8 degree drivers like my old Great Big Bertha. This is about as simple as I can explain it. If your still playing Titlest balata golf ball then by all means find you a 7 or 8 degree driver LOL.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 14, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> Doc you need to go and get some help your stuck in the stone ages of golf thinking lower ball flight equals greater distance. Things have changed in the last 10 years with the new golf balls being made. Which I still believe is the greatest/biggest revolution in the game of golf. But back to my point with the new golf balls that are desgined to have less spin off of the driver you need the extra loft to get the ball up. That is the reason there are no more 8 degree drivers like my old Great Big Bertha. This is about as simple as I can explain it. If your still playing Titlest balata golf ball then by all means find you a 7 or 8 degree driver LOL.




I hated the balata ball..   Felt like a marshmallow...


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I hated the balata ball..   Felt like a marshmallow...



You know...if you put a balata (or any liquid filled golf ball) in the microwave, @ about 1:20 or so, it will explode and the little rubber inside will blow out the side 

Don't ask me how I know this 

I actually still have a dozen or so Professional 90s in the garage.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 14, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> Doc you need to go and get some help your stuck in the stone ages of golf thinking lower ball flight equals greater distance. Things have changed in the last 10 years with the new golf balls being made. Which I still believe is the greatest/biggest revolution in the game of golf. But back to my point with the new golf balls that are desgined to have less spin off of the driver you need the extra loft to get the ball up. That is the reason there are no more 8 degree drivers like my old Great Big Bertha. This is about as simple as I can explain it. If your still playing Titlest balata golf ball then by all means find you a 7 or 8 degree driver LOL.



thanks Mr. Ledbetter. 

I never said I think lower ball flight equals greater distance.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> You know...if you put a balata (or any liquid filled golf ball) in the microwave, @ about 1:20 or so, it will explode and the little rubber inside will blow out the side
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this
> 
> I actually still have a dozen or so Professional 90s in the garage.



i loved the professional's and then switched to the prestige.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 14, 2011)

King Cobra 440SZ 9 degree loft, firm graphite shaft. I can routinely hit them 280-300 down the middle. Mine's about 7 yrs old, so there is lots of newer technology out there. I just can't seem to part with mine.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> If your still playing Titlest balata golf ball then by all means find you a 7 or 8 degree driver LOL.



which balls do you like?  i usually play the pv 1, but just picked up 2 sleeves of the bridgestone b 330 rxs and am going to try them out next week.  i've heard good things about the nex srixon balls, which they are now selling for $26 at pga superstore, down from $39, but haven't tried them.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

dwhee87 said:


> King Cobra 440SZ 9 degree loft, firm graphite shaft. I can routinely hit them 280-300 down the middle. Mine's about 7 yrs old, so there is lots of newer technology out there. I just can't seem to part with mine.



if you're piping it 280+ down the middle, there is no need to part with that club.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 14, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> which balls do you like?  i usually play the pv 1, but just picked up 2 sleeves of the bridgestone b 330 rxs and am going to try them out next week.  i've heard good things about the nex srixon balls, which they are now selling for $26 at pga superstore, down from $39, but haven't tried them.



The bridgestones are good deal for the money.

I think the Callaway balls have the most distance to feel ratio....but really don't buy them.  Most of mine are PV-1s. But I rarely buy golf balls.

I have to say, the only ball that I won't hit is Nike.  Don't know why, but I just can't hit them.  Maybe its because they're Tiger's ball


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 14, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> which balls do you like?  i usually play the pv 1, but just picked up 2 sleeves of the bridgestone b 330 rxs and am going to try them out next week.  i've heard good things about the nex srixon balls, which they are now selling for $26 at pga superstore, down from $39, but haven't tried them.



I am playing with the Bridgestone 330's now.   Great ball.  If you are use to the pro V, the bridgestone may seem a little hard..


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> The bridgestones are good deal for the money.
> 
> I think the Callaway balls have the most distance to feel ratio....but really don't buy them.  Most of mine are PV-1s. But I rarely buy golf balls.
> 
> I have to say, the only ball that I won't hit is Nike.  Don't know why, but I just can't hit them.  Maybe its because they're Tiger's ball



i was getting less distance from the tour ix, then i was from the pv1.  as for the nike's, i picked up the nike red last year and i didn't care for them either.

back in the 90's, i liked the professional, the prestige and the calloway rule 35 (i think) blue.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I am playing with the Bridgestone 330's now.   Great ball.  If you are use to the pro V, the bridgestone may seem a little hard..



are you using the 330, the 330s, or the rx series?  the rx is for swing speeds under 105, so i decided to give them a try.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 14, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> are you using the 330, the 330s, or the rx series?  the rx is for swing speeds under 105, so i decided to give them a try.



I will check when I get home but I know it is not the rx.  I believe it is the 330.  Not the "s"


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 14, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> which balls do you like?  i usually play the pv 1, but just picked up 2 sleeves of the bridgestone b 330 rxs and am going to try them out next week.  i've heard good things about the nex srixon balls, which they are now selling for $26 at pga superstore, down from $39, but haven't tried them.



if they can DLIII to switch they must be pretty good


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 14, 2011)

Update:  I forgot that I had one in my truck.  I am playing the Tour B330


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Update:  I forgot that I had one in my truck.  I am playing the Tour B330



10-4, that is supposed to be their version of the pv1 x, with the s being more similar to the pv1.  the rx is for less than 105 swing speeds, thus allowing you to get the full potential out of the ball, by being able to compress it fully.  at least that is what i am to understand.  as i was told, you might be able to be around 105 with your driver, but less likely to be at that speed with your irons, thus the rx might be a good ball to try.  i will let you know what i think of it.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 14, 2011)

9deg. Calloway Steelhead.

Way better stuff out there but I am consistant with it and know where it's gonna go....  250-260yds where I tell it to go.


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 14, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> Just ordered the TM Burner Superfast 2.0 TP 10.5 degree Stiff. I like the look and feel of it. Has a 45.5 in shaft. Length/Feel wise compares to my old Warbird with the steele Memphis 10 shaft(favorite driver I've ever had).
> 
> I'll report back once I put it in play to let you know if things are legit or not.



I can work it better with a higher loft. I love my 8.5 degree Cobra but just like the look of a higher degree better. I'll report back if the same club/loft Jason Day was hitting looks like a woman was stroking it.


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't know if any of you have hit the TM Penta ball, but I think it's my new favorite ball. Feels like an old school Maxfli Ht balata off the face.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> Don't know if any of you have hit the TM Penta ball, but I think it's my new favorite ball. Feels like an old school Maxfli Ht balata off the face.



i used to play the old revolution from maxfli a bit.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 14, 2011)

Precept EV Extra Spin....  I can back that baby up on concrete.


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 14, 2011)

I play the Bridgestone B330 RX, good ball for those of us who have lost a bit of the old swing speed.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 14, 2011)

B330 and B330-S are on sale now at PGA store 29.99 a dozen


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 14, 2011)

Laugh all you want, but I've shot some of my best scores with the Noodle+.  Long off the tee, reliable distances with the irons and more than enough spin to stop on fast greens.
Putts don't "feel" as soft as a ProV1, but are not hard to maintain good distance and line.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 15, 2011)

WTM45 said:


> Laugh all you want, but I've shot some of my best scores with the Noodle+.  Long off the tee, reliable distances with the irons and more than enough spin to stop on fast greens.
> Putts don't "feel" as soft as a ProV1, but are not hard to maintain good distance and line.



WTM....I think I would've left that unsaid



In all honesty...it is all about what works for you.  I remember when people were playing the Precept Lady because of the distance and feel. 

I actually picked up some bridgestone wedges at a garage sale in town.  3 of them for $10.  My golfing buddies laughed at me until they saw them.  They were impressed with them....they're shaped just like Vokey's and have the same feel/response.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 15, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> WTM....I think I would've left that unsaid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didn't furyk win with a $29 putter?


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 15, 2011)

One of my favorite clubs of all time was a 3metal that I got out of a close out bin from a club Mfg. in west Ga., picked it up for a bout $30.
It could reach out to about 260 sometimes further if I delofted it a bit, could draw it, hook it, fade it and slice it, high and low...many times I never used my driver, didn't need to.
It was quiet possibly the ugliest club I've ever seen, puke yellow graphite shaft, teardrop grey metal head which was beat to heck and back and rattled like a maraca, but I had absolute confidence in it off of the tee, just could not hit it out of grass.
I use a TM burner 3 metal with steel shaft now, great club as well and can do all the other club did plus get me out of trouble...but it was a bit more pricey.
I've done quite well with the Noodle and play it from time to time still.
My preference is the Titleist NXT tour, but I've come to like the Srixon and Bridgestone entry level balls as well.

I usually get a box or two of the Prov's for my birthday...great ball, but so are all of the top end balls.
I'm a distance golfer, short game is marginal, and putting is good, I don't hit rocks, feel is still my primary criteria for a golf ball.
Golf is a "confidence game"...anything will work.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2011)

went to the range yesterday and hit a bucket of balls.  felt good after about 6 months off.  I hit mostly wedges and driver, the 2 things I need the most work on.  Hardest thing is getting the tempo back.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 15, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> went to the range yesterday and hit a bucket of balls.  felt good after about 6 months off.  I hit mostly wedges and driver, the 2 things I need the most work on.  Hardest thing is getting the tempo back.



...and keeping it...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> ...and keeping it...



yeah, I was really working on finding a tempo that works with my driver and actually counting it out in my head... 1 and 2...

My big mistake is getting quick and coming from over the top and hooding it over.  Also been working on a lighter right hand grip to stop the hook.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah, I was really working on finding a tempo that works with my driver and actually counting it out in my head... 1 and 2...
> 
> My big mistake is getting quick and coming from over the top and hooding it over.  Also been working on a lighter right hand grip to stop the hook.



which range, windy hill?


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 15, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> which range, windy hill?



That's where I hit 'em,...not ideal but the best we've got.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> which range, windy hill?



nah, Marietta Golf Center, freakin' huge range.  

1701 Gresham Road Marietta, GA


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 15, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah, I was really working on finding a tempo that works with my driver and actually counting it out in my head... 1 and 2...
> 
> My big mistake is getting quick and coming from over the top and hooding it over.  Also been working on a lighter right hand grip to stop the hook.



Me too...a.k.a. "Ripper"...but my hips open up way too fast and as a result I tend to push the ball or if I snap my hands...the hook.

I've had success swinging to the top and holding it for a count of 3, then making my downswing...I _hate_ this drill, but it works for me.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> That's where I hit 'em,...not ideal but the best we've got.



me too.


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 15, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> WTM....I think I would've left that unsaid



I know.  I know. 

Headed out now to walk 18!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 15, 2011)

can you beat a 16?  ouch.

http://sports.yahoo.com/golf/blog/d...lued-at-Texas-Open-cards-a-15?urn=golf-wp1068


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 15, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> can you beat a 16?  ouch.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/golf/blog/d...lued-at-Texas-Open-cards-a-15?urn=golf-wp1068



...nope, but I did follow an eagle with a 10


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> can you beat a 16?  ouch.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/golf/blog/d...lued-at-Texas-Open-cards-a-15?urn=golf-wp1068



my boss emailed me that this morning.  pretty impressive.

Don't Mess With Texas.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 15, 2011)

Back to the original topic. If you're looking for a good driver and decent price... Get a Taylor Made Ti Bubble 2 off ebay. I just replaced one of my old drivers on there for less than $40. I love those older, smaller head, drivers.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Back to the original topic. If you're looking for a good driver and decent price... Get a Taylor Made Ti Bubble 2 off ebay. I just replaced one of my old drivers on there for less than $40. I love those older, smaller head, drivers.



Wrong  I was in PGA store yesterday they had about every 1 year old used driver for sale around $100 or lower. The had a Callaway Hyper X tour driver that looked brand new for $59. Always go to a golf store and look for clubs and irons. Ebay is good for hard to find clubs and iron sets but you give $40 for a 15 year old club then $20 for shipping look what you have spent and you haven't even hit it to know if you like it.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 15, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> Wrong  I was in PGA store yesterday they had about every 1 year old used driver for sale around $100 or lower. The had a Callaway Hyper X tour driver that looked brand new for $59. Always go to a golf store and look for clubs and irons. Ebay is good for hard to find clubs and iron sets but you give $40 for a 15 year old club then $20 for shipping look what you have spent and you haven't even hit it to know if you like it.



Wrong....depends on what your preference in driver is...


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Wrong....depends on what your preference in driver is...



Yeah your right that bubble shaft was such a wonderful idea that its still around today LOL. How much can I buy a persimmon driver on ebay for.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 15, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> Yeah your right that bubble shaft was such a wonderful idea that its still around today LOL. How much can I buy a persimmon driver on ebay for.



Dunno, but if that is your choice more power to ya...


----------



## golffreak (Apr 16, 2011)

All of you guys be careful on E-Bay. There are a ton of counterfeits out there with Callaway and Ping being the most copied. It's hard to know the difference unless you know what to look for. And even then, you may not be able to tell until you hit them. C'feit drivers are worse than irons by far.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 16, 2011)

golffreak said:


> All of you guys be careful on E-Bay. There are a ton of counterfeits out there with Callaway and Ping being the most copied. It's hard to know the difference unless you know what to look for. And even then, you may not be able to tell until you hit them. C'feit drivers are worse than irons by far.



So true golffreak.  I have a friend who bought a squarehead driver off there a few years back and it was fake.   He got stung for about $350.

I will buy my clubs in a shop where I can touch them first.  I was at Dicks sporting goods yesterday looking at a new burner.    One of the guys I play with has the superfast and I really like it...   Dicks had it for $199


----------



## golffreak (Apr 16, 2011)

Another little tip. Every club manufacturer places the serial number for each set of clubs on the club head. Usually around the hozzle of the club. ALL Callaway serial numbers are on the 8 iron. If you see a Callaway 8 iron without a serial number on the hozzle it will be fake 99.99 % of the time. And just because it has one doesn't mean it's real. Counterfeiters are not stupid people, crooks and thieves, but not stupid. If you choose to purchase somewhere other than an authorized dealer, get the serial number and call the customer service department of that manufacturer. They will gladly help. If you don't want to do it, PM me the number and I'll do it for you.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> So true golffreak.  I have a friend who bought a squarehead driver off there a few years back and it was fake.   He got stung for about $350.
> 
> I will buy my clubs in a shop where I can touch them first.  I was at Dicks sporting goods yesterday looking at a new burner.    One of the guys I play with has the superfast and I really like it...   Dicks had it for $199



The Superfast is a great driver for the price. I see a few of them every now and then.


----------



## Dub (Apr 17, 2011)

*Game is rusty...ankle surgery last Sept and knee injury in March.....arghhh!!!!!*

My current bag....as it's been since this past summer.  I don't see changing a thing in it, either.  I'm happy with every stick.








The driver is a Titleist 909D-Comp with the Matrix Ozik stiff shaft.  The key for me with this stick is to tee it down just a tad (Yellow version TPS tees) and simply follow through.  The ballflight starts off on a boring line....jets out a ways and then rises and falls to a soft finish with optimum carry.  The head gets the ball up nicely without me trying to manipulate tee height or ball position.  I just play it slightly inside my left toe and let it ride.  



The woods are the TaylorMade Superfast with the Matrix Ozik stiff shafts.  I love these woods.  Super easy to hit from many lies and very accurate shaft for me.  

Freshmidsize regrips on my sticks.  I love full cords but a buddy talked me into trying these.  I like them.











My most important club:









I've been through some wands over the years....but this one has been in my bag for the last 3 years.  It's there to stay, too.  Scotty Cameron Studio Select Newport 2 MidSlant.

I love the look at address.  Very confident that I can make 'em.....short.....long.....whatever.  You gotta have faith in your wand or all else is lost.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hunter922 said:


> It is the absolute real deal. I have used Callaway for years, I bought the R11 Driver and 3 wood. The driver is as forgiving as any club I have ever hit and long. I have played 4 rounds of golf with it over the last few weeks and I am killing this thing. Steady in the 290-310 range and in the short grass.




I Missed 2 fairways today with the R11, both were just yards out of the short grass. I shot 35 front and 35 on the back at Bentwater. The new driver has helped but to be honest my putter is hot right now.. I'm almost ready for my golf trip at the end of the month.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 17, 2011)

Hunter922 said:


> I Missed 2 fairways today with the R11, both were just yards out of the short grass. I shot 35 front and 35 on the back at Bentwater. The new driver has helped but to be honest my putter is hot right now.. I'm almost ready for my golf trip at the end of the month.



No clue where Bentwater is, but 70 is a nice score at any track.

Doc..you end up playing out at Indian Creek?


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Dunno, but if that is your choice more power to ya...



Choice?? This is the Sports Forum... what do you think this is?  Burger King?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 18, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> No clue where Bentwater is, but 70 is a nice score at any track.
> 
> Doc..you end up playing out at Indian Creek?



had to postpone at the last minute.  next sunday is easter, but we're planning on the sunday after that now.

a little more practice time for me...


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 18, 2011)

golffreak said:


> The Superfast is a great driver for the price. I see a few of them every now and then.



Just got the superfast TP in the mail on Friday. I'm headed to the range today. Might even play 9. Kid at Christmas.


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 18, 2011)

Dub said:


> My most important club:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use what may be the ugliest putter in golf, but you couldn't pry it out of my hand with dynamite. I just about wore out my original Sync Tour, and replaced it with the Sync Tour Pro. I also have a spare, in case I wear this one out too.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 18, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> I use what may be the ugliest putter in golf, but you couldn't pry it out of my hand with dynamite. I just about wore out my original Sync Tour, and replaced it with the Sync Tour Pro. I also have a spare, in case I wear this one out too.



Wow....that is the ugliest putter in golf  

But hey, if it works....no issues.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 18, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> I use what may be the ugliest putter in golf, but you couldn't pry it out of my hand with dynamite. I just about wore out my original Sync Tour, and replaced it with the Sync Tour Pro. I also have a spare, in case I wear this one out too.



back when jesper parnevik was playing well, that is the putter he used.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hunter922 said:


> I Missed 2 fairways today with the R11, both were just yards out of the short grass. I shot 35 front and 35 on the back at Bentwater. The new driver has helped but to be honest my putter is hot right now.. I'm almost ready for my golf trip at the end of the month.



I have played Bentwater several times before it went private there isn't a lot of holes you even need driver off the tee. Thats some good playing my wife shot 70 out there one time we played together a few years ago.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 18, 2011)

Dub said:


> My current bag....as it's been since this past summer.  I don't see changing a thing in it, either.  I'm happy with every stick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great putter you have there. We sell a ton of Scotty's.


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 18, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> back when jesper parnevik was playing well, that is the putter he used.



yeah, I'm aware of that, maybe he shouldn't have changed.


----------



## Dub (Apr 18, 2011)

golffreak said:


> That's a great putter you have there. We sell a ton of Scotty's.



I sure wasn't wanting to buy a Scotty.  I tried everything in the shop multiple times and eventually gave it a roll.

It just fit me perfectly.  There is nothing about it that I didn't like.....except the price tag.

I've never had a wand in the bag this long and see zero reason to bounce it out.  It's just right for me.  First putter I've had that I could both lag really well and had high confidence on the 4 footers, too.


----------



## SFStephens (Apr 19, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Hardest thing is getting the tempo back.



Tempo?  What's tempo??  I just close my eyes and hope for the best........

Well, me and the new driver were beginning to get along fine and another tragedy occurred.  I was hitting a few balls in the front yard and my 6 year old son decided it'd be fun to hit dad's tee after a drive.  So he swung his little junior iron, hit the tee, then my hand and the shaft of my new driver on his follow thru.  Two nearly-broken fingers and a busted shaft later, I was Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  Thanks to Dick's, I now have a frankendriver after I put the stiff shaft from my old damaged TM tour burner onto my new damaged TM superfast.  Time will tell how that works out.  My luck is almost as bad as my golf game!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 19, 2011)

SFStephens said:


> Tempo?  What's tempo??  I just close my eyes and hope for the best........
> 
> Well, me and the new driver were beginning to get along fine and another tragedy occurred.  I was hitting a few balls in the front yard and my 6 year old son decided it'd be fun to hit dad's tee after a drive.  So he swung his little junior iron, hit the tee, then my hand and the shaft of my new driver on his follow thru.  Two nearly-broken fingers and a busted shaft later, I was Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  Thanks to Dick's, I now have a frankendriver after I put the stiff shaft from my old damaged TM tour burner onto my new damaged TM superfast.  Time will tell how that works out.  My luck is almost as bad as my golf game!



I wouldn't be upset at your son...he was just trying to help you get a better shaft in that club from the get go...only you went with the cheap option and screwed up his plan 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 19, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> I have played Bentwater several times before it went private there isn't a lot of holes you even need driver off the tee. Thats some good playing my wife shot 70 out there one time we played together a few years ago.



From the tips a driver or 3 wood is needed on all but 1 hole ( #2). Unless you can carry a long iron or 5 wood 230-260.


----------



## SFStephens (Apr 19, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I wouldn't be upset at your son...he was just trying to help you get a better shaft in that club from the get go...only you went with the cheap option and screwed up his plan
> 
> Hope it works out for you.



He is a criminal mastermind, but judging from the look on his face, I don't think it was his intent.  

I hope it works out too.  Cheap is better than none, seeing as I just spent my husband "allowance" on the driver itself.  Now maybe I can guilt her into letting me get the 2.0 or R11.  I'll just play like crap and blame it on the frankendriver.........wait, that won't work, she knows I play like crap anyways.........


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hunter922 said:


> From the tips a driver or 3 wood is needed on all but 1 hole ( #2). Unless you can carry a long iron or 5 wood 230-260.



Really driver is "NEEDED" at #3, #8, #13, #15 and #18? I guess have to take your word on that. I know the course well #2 I hit a 4 iron and never hit more than 8 iron in. #3 you don't need driver or 3 wood it only measures around 300 yards. I have hit driver and I have hit 5 iron off the tee. Made birdies both ways. I can't hit driver at #18 pull it left its in the woods hit it down the right down hill lie by the lake. Bentwater is on that long of a course around 6800 from the tips.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 20, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> Really driver is "NEEDED" at #3, #8, #13, #15 and #18? I guess have to take your word on that. I know the course well #2 I hit a 4 iron and never hit more than 8 iron in. #3 you don't need driver or 3 wood it only measures around 300 yards. I have hit driver and I have hit 5 iron off the tee. Made birdies both ways. I can't hit driver at #18 pull it left its in the woods hit it down the right down hill lie by the lake. Bentwater is on that long of a course around 6800 from the tips.



Yep 6870 or so from the Golds. Maybe needed was the wrong word. Number 2 is a 3 wood and wedge on most days or driver and a chip if you can steer left of the ditch. #8 I have always hit driver and 9 iron or wedge in. At only 363 it plays a little longer than most think. It's part of my Canongate membership, not my favorite course but fun to play, not to mention our house is next to the 16th green.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 21, 2011)

i play with cheap generic clubs.  I'm just not good enough to justify nice name brand clubs lol.

On 9 holes I typically shoot in the low to mid 40's.  

I do probably need to go ahead and upgrade....it's kinda embarrassing to walk out with other managers and high level folks at captains choice tournaments with bo-bo clubs   Acuity's or something like that.


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 21, 2011)

If you can consistently break 90, A new set of clubs fitted to your swing will help you a lot.


----------

